# Esperanto

## SPW

I had this idea now to create a thread where people could post their support questions in Esperanto. Even though I may also post my questions in an English forum, I will in addition add them to this thread in Esperanto. Feel free to post your questions here  :Smile: 

Tie Äi naskiÄis la unuan forumo-temon en Esperanto, kie vi povas skribi viajn demandojn. Espereble unu el niaj samideanoj respondas vin  :Smile: 

Ek!Last edited by SPW on Sun Dec 05, 2004 5:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SPW

Mi volas mencii tie Äi ke ekzistas tradukon de KDE en la lingvon internacian (http://i18n.kde.org/teams/eo/). Se Äi interesas vin, uzu Äin (LINGUAS="eo" en make.conf kaj "emerge kde-i18n").

Vi ankaÅ­ povas rigardi 3 ekranfotojn, kiuj montras kiel KDE aspektas en Esperanto.

http://i18n.kde.org/screenshots/?a=i&t=eo

Bonvolu partopreni en la tradukadon de KDE. Vi nur bezonas iom da tempo => http://i18n.kde.org/teams/eo/

----------

## tubamann

La vidas tre bone!  :Very Happy: 

Mi lernas nun esperanton, kaj jena vidas bone.

However, your ax, gx, ux etc. just don't look right from here, try and change your charset in some way.  :Wink: 

----------

## SPW

 *tubamann wrote:*   

> La vidas tre bone! 
> 
> Mi lernas nun esperanton, kaj jena vidas bone.
> 
> However, your ax, gx, ux etc. just don't look right from here, try and change your charset in some way. 

 

Ne, mi uzas UTF8 (Unikodon) kaj mi rekomendas al vi ankaÅ­ uzi Äin, Äar Äi ebligas nin skribi la Äapelitajn literojn. Se vi vidas ilin malkorekte vi devas elekti Unikodon el la listo de la disponeblaj kodoj en via retumilo.

No, I use UTF8 (unicode) and I recommend to you to use it too, because it makes it possible for us to write the special characters. If they appear wrong you have to select the UTF8 encoding from the list of available encodings in your webbrowser.

----------

## tubamann

Jes, sed mi estas norvega, do mi uzas iso-8859-15.

Bah, mi estas utf nun.  :Smile:  Äi estas la futuron.  :Smile: 

----------

## SPW

 *tubamann wrote:*   

> Jes, sed mi estas norvega, do mi uzas iso-8859-15.
> 
> Bah, mi estas utf nun.  Äi estas la futuron. 

 

iso-8859-15 ne ebligas skribi la specialajn literojn en Esperanto, tial Äi ne taÅ­gas al la uzado tie Äi.

Sed se vi volas, vi certe povas uzi iso-8859-15 en Äiuj aliaj lokoj, tio ne estas problemo.

Jes, Unikodo estas la futuro  :Smile: 

Eble tiu Äi temo interesas vin:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=264240&highlight=

----------

## planetsheinker

I dont want to be rude, and I am sorry if I do...

But is it not the fact that Esperanto a dead languge?

Or you just using it cuz' you love it?

Like I love Latin inspite the fact it's a dead languge.

----------

## SPW

 *planetsheinker wrote:*   

> I dont want to be rude, and I am sorry if I do...
> 
> But is it not the fact that Esperanto a dead languge?
> 
> Or you just using it cuz' you love it?
> ...

 

Everybody can of course love the languages he likes. Esperanto pleases me very well because it's very easy and flexible. But unlike Latin, Esperanto is not at all a dead language. It's a living language, because it constantly evolves and there are 1-3 million people speaking Esperanto. Of course this is not a very big number, but there are numerous languages in the world that have many less speakers and that you also cannot regard as dead languages.

What's most important is a neutral and easy international auxiliary language. Besides Esperanto, there are many other great projects and I would also support these.

----------

## mnl

Hej,

estas bone vidi aliajn samideanojn. Mi iom bedauxras pro la gramatikaj eraroj kaj negxustajxoj en la traduko de la forumo mem. Mi pretas helpi lauxeble: se administranto legas (kaj sukcesas kompreni  :Wink:  cxi tiun mesagxon, li/sxi sciu ke mi povas kunlabori. Mi mem verkis esperantlingvan tradukon por phpBB, sed mi ne plu gxisdatigis gxin dum la lastaj du jaroj.

Gxis al cxiuj!

----------

## SPW

 *mnl wrote:*   

> Mi iom bedauxras pro la gramatikaj eraroj kaj negxustajxoj en la traduko de la forumo mem. Mi pretas helpi lauxeble: se administranto legas (kaj sukcesas kompreni  cxi tiun mesagxon, li/sxi sciu ke mi povas kunlabori. Mi mem verkis esperantlingvan tradukon por phpBB, sed mi ne plu gxisdatigis gxin dum la lastaj du jaroj.

 

Mi informis la tradukiston de phpbb2 per sendi al li liston de eraroj. Iel li ne plu respondis al mi, sed Äe la forumo esperanto.remindme.cc (kiu ankaÅ­ uzas Äi tiun interfacon), iu uzanto jam proponis korekti la erarojn, kaj li eÄ informis phpbb. Sed ili diris al li ke li devas atendi kelkajn semajnojn Äu la tradukisto respondas. Se li ne respondas, tiu persono verÅajne korektos la erarojn. Vi povas vidi tiun temon Äe: http://esperanto.remindme.cc/viewtopic.php?t=29&highlight=

Se vi volas vi povas ja sendi mesaÄon al tiu persono kiu ankaÅ­ Åatas korekti la interfacon.

----------

## ColdWind

Esperanto is not a dead language. It's minor language, but not dead.

One problem with Esperanto is that it could be more easy, and that "special characters" are a pain on Internet. That's for what Ido was created. I don't know why don't the esperatists adopt Ido as exchange language.

----------

## SPW

 *ColdWind wrote:*   

> Esperanto is not a dead language. It's minor language, but not dead.
> 
> One problem with Esperanto is that it could be more easy, and that "special characters" are a pain on Internet. That's for what Ido was created. I don't know why don't the esperatists adopt Ido as exchange language.

 

Most just learn Esperanto first as it's the best known international auxiliary language and once you learned it, it will be quite difficult to let it go and switch. I did learn Ido after having used Esperanto and I'm much more often using Ido now than Esperanto.

----------

## Occasus

Saluton!

Mi estas nova esperantisto  :Smile: 

Äu iu uzas Äia lingvo en linukso? Mi deziras uzi esperanton, sed mi ne volas havi operacosistemo en la angla, kun malmultaj vortoj en la internacian lingvon  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## olivierweb

 *Occasus wrote:*   

> Saluton!
> 
> Mi estas nova esperantisto 
> 
> Ĉu iu uzas tian lingvon en Linukso? Mi deziras uzi esperanton, sed mi ne volas havi operaciosistemon en la angla, kun malmultaj vortoj en la internacian lingvon 

 

Saluton !

Mi tradukis Enlightenment E17 kaj sendis al la teamo. Mia tradukado estas pli kompleta ol franca tradukado (mi uzas francan tradukadon ĉiutage).

Sed neniu legis mian laboron. Nun mi tradukis denove, ĉar multaj ŝanĝadoj okazis kaj mi vidis erarojn.

Baldaŭ­, mi sendos novan tradukadon. Se iu volas legi tradukadon, estus bona.

Olivier

[Redakto je la 10-a de januaro 2007]

Pri E17, mi ĝisdatigis kelkfoje la tradukadon ĝis preskaŭ­ fintradukado.

Oni povas ankaŭ­ uzi alian programon esperante, interalie la tujmesaĝilon Gajim.

[Redakto je la 17-a de decembro 2007]

Mi korektis la ĉapelitajn literojn de mia mesaĝo ĉar verŝajne la transmetado al UTF-8 fuŝis ilin.

----------

## Hellstorm

 *ColdWind wrote:*   

> Esperanto is not a dead language. It's minor language, but not dead.
> 
> One problem with Esperanto is that it could be more easy, and that "special characters" are a pain on Internet. That's for what Ido was created. I don't know why don't the esperatists adopt Ido as exchange language.

 

Although I am replying to an old message:

I don't see why "special" characters are a pain on the Internet. Everything nowadays uses Unicode, so it is absolutely no problem to send these characters. If a page does not use Unicode, it just sucks. It is only a problem with inputting these characters, but you can easily change your keyboard layout.

If you think, all languages which use more than the ascii characters are a pain on the Internet, then we would all have to use English here, because I don't know another european language who uses only the ascii characters (even english does not, for example correct quotation marks and the ae ligature in some points etc.)

With Unicode, all these issues of special characters are not valid anymore.

----------

## augustin

Saluton!

Mi estas vino.

----------

## augustin

Mi ne estas vino.

Mi estas viro.

----------

## augustin

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8018860.html#8018860

 *augustin wrote:*   

>  *Logicien wrote:*   Systemd is a kind of Esperanto of boot and shutdown process ... 
> 
> Mi ne sxatas ke mia komputero enhavas la systemdon. Multe Dankon!

 

----------

